# Anthony Lakes Shoot?



## Ambesi (Apr 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Ambesi (Apr 20, 2010)

AT member NormPaul filled me in on this shoot. Thanks Norm! I'll be there with my boys.

The date set for the Anthony Lakes Super Shoot is July 24th and 25th. There is 80 targets and $3000 given away in money. There will be 10 targets that will have dots with a value of $300 each. The money is split with each of the people that hit that specific dot. There is a total of 80 different targets. There are two courses of 30 targets on each side of the chair lift. You will ride the chair lift up to the top of the hill and walk down one of the adjoining course. There is also 20 targets in the bottom. You shoot 50 targets the first day and 30 targets the second day. The cost of the shair lift is part of your registration fee. Non shooting guests can buy a ticket to ride the chair lift separately. The chair lift ticket is for the entire day. You can ride as many times as you want. We get a lot of site seers that just want to ride the chair lift. There is plenty of camping in the area at the nearby Anthony Lake or the forest service camp ground across the road. In addition to that camping there is lots of camping from the many hunters campsites in the area.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I haven't been to this shoot yet, but all of my buddies tell me it is awesome. Definitely put it on your hit list. 

Norm is a great guy isn't he?


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome shoot!! They take you up on the ski lift and you shoot your way down bolth days. Theres like 80 targets, and its a blast. Go to any oregon archery shop and they will give you a shoot card with all the shoots for the whole year and contact info on it.


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Thanks for the kind words!!!*

The Clubs really appreciates the support that this shoot receives. This shoot is large enough that both the Baker Club and La Grande Club puts this shoot on. If anyone needs more information we will gladly supply it. Just drop me a line and I can get you contact numbers for camping reservations and any additional information that you may need.

Again thank you to all of you for your support and thank you Amber for letting people know about this shoot early.

Sop by and say hi if you make it to the shoot :cheers:
Norm


----------

